# Price for a 5.9SL



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I found a 5.9SL in my LBS in my size. I love the bike and haven't priced bikes since last year. What is the street price for the 5.9SL. It has all the same specs as listed on the web page. It isn't a P1 but has the Andromeda paint scheme. 


Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*If it's in your size don't wait*

I think list price is what a LBS can get for a new 5.9 as they are almost impossible to get. I would expect to get pedals, cages, computer and other accessories at a deep discount paying list on the bike. I'd pay full price to have my bike right away but I'd then work hard on getting at least 20% off any add ons.

Still waiting since 2/23/05 for my 5.9SL to come in.


----------



## soman (Jun 15, 2005)

scubad said:


> I found a 5.9SL in my LBS in my size. I love the bike and haven't priced bikes since last year. What is the street price for the 5.9SL. It has all the same specs as listed on the web page. It isn't a P1 but has the Andromeda paint scheme.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


I paid $4319 for my madone sl 5.9 today. I love it!!!!!!!


----------

